# Reseter les icônes sur 10.4



## brubrulap (1 Juillet 2010)

Salut !

J'aimerais mettre mes icônes aux réglages d'origines, comment je puis-je faire ? (sans candybar)

Merci à l'avance !


----------



## Calderan (1 Juillet 2010)

réinstaller ton mac 

non, plus sérieusement sans Candybar je ne sais pas, j'espère que quelqu'un pourra te donner une solution, mais le plus simple serait de télécharger la version d'essai pour remettre tes icônes à l'état d'origine.

Il y a une raison pour que tu ne veuilles pas utiliser candybar?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Je resete
Tu resetes
Il resete
Nous resetons
Vous resetez
Ils resetent.


----------

